# Any Bear archery fans in here?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yesterday I shot the Bear Tremor at Scheel's and it was soooo sweet! It made my diamond outlaw seem kinda rough and loud in comparison. My wife has a a bear home wrecker that she really likes that I think is a whole lot of bow for the mere $400 we paid for it, though we did put a new string on it right off the bat. Are most bear bows really smooth and quiet? I've noticed a lot of guys on archery talk seem to have an affinity for bear bows for their great products and awesome customer service. I'd like to hear from people here that have experience with Bear. I could see myself becoming somewhat of a fanboy.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've shot Bear bows for over 35 years ...

Both my first deer and elk archery kills were Bear bows...

Over the years I mixed in some Browning ,Hoyt, and PSE gear.

The moose I killed this year was with my newest Bear bow, 
Will NOT be switching any time soon either..;-)..
Bear archery is AWESOME, Imo.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

The best bow for me! If you like it buy it! Different bows fit different folks. I for one will never buy anything but a bear! The Carnage is awesome (flag ship bow at the time) and its FASSSTTT SMOOOOOTHHH and Customer service is awesome! The camo jobs could be better but i dont mind.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the bear lights out. And love it. When I buy a new bow it will be a Bear!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

I know you were asking about Bear but really i think it comes down to preference and just pure esthetics. I have a PSE and im sure i could always find something more quite or fast but my brute x i think could keep up with most bows. just my 2 cents. Enjoy.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the Outlaw as well and honestly, other than the draw stop being a pain in the arse its a great bow. Not sure what your shooting but I'm shooting a 410gr. arrow right at 290 fps. Not to bad for a $400.00 bow. I'm sure some of those other bows are a little faster, quieter and smoother but they are also a heck of a lot more than $400.00. There are those that will argue that more $$ = better quality but Ive shot a Carbon Matrix and although it was very nice. I could in no way justify paying darn near triple what I paid for the Outlaw. With a 330 IBO, single cam design, and 32" ATA the Outlaw is a darn nice bow for the money. 

I will admit I'm new to archery, but I'm not new to overpriced name brand items that are no better than the lesser named ones.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Bo0YaA said:


> lesser named ones.


ALL bows are lesser ones compared to BEAR!!! Especially the Recurves!!!

imo.....8)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> I have the Outlaw as well and honestly, other than the draw stop being a pain in the arse its a great bow. Not sure what your shooting but I'm shooting a 410gr. arrow right at 290 fps. Not to bad for a $400.00 bow. I'm sure some of those other bows are a little faster, quieter and smoother but they are also a heck of a lot more than $400.00. There are those that will argue that more $$ = better quality but Ive shot a Carbon Matrix and although it was very nice. I could in no way justify paying darn near triple what I paid for the Outlaw. With a 330 IBO, single cam design, and 32" ATA the Outlaw is a darn nice bow for the money.
> 
> I will admit I'm new to archery, but I'm not new to overpriced name brand items that are no better than the lesser named ones.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm not poo pooing on the Outlaw. It definitely is a very nice bow for the money. Are the more expensive bows worth the extra coin? I guess that is a matter of personal opinion. I haven't shot enough bows and been in the archery game long enough to say for sure. Truth be known, I will probably be shooting that Outlaw for quite some time and thoroughly enjoying it. Whenever I do decide to open my wallet up for a new bow, however, I will probably be taking a nice, long look at Bear. Who knows? I might end up just buying another mid-priced Diamond. How long ago did you get your Outlaw and where did you get it from for $400? Was that bare bow or fully outfitted? I got mine at Sportsman's Warehouse in St. George last year with the ready to hunt package and it cost me $550.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I got mine for Christmas last year. Cabelas had a deal on them where you got $100.00 Cabelas bucks back when you purchased either the Outlaw or Infinite Edge so I got me the Outlaw and my daughter the Edge. Both were set up with the basic stuff but we have upgraded a couple things on them since.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, me and my son both have them.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> I got mine for Christmas last year. Cabelas had a deal on them where you got $100.00 Cabelas bucks back when you purchased either the Outlaw or Infinite Edge so I got me the Outlaw and my daughter the Edge. Both were set up with the basic stuff but we have upgraded a couple things on them since.


Oh, I see. What problem had you had with the draw stop on yours? I haven't had any problems with the draw stop on mine. One annoying little problem I have had is my cable guard working its way out of the riser. It has only happened to me twice. Once a couple weeks ago during a shooting session and another time summer of last year while doing another shooting session.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah I put blue thread lock on all of the screws on mine. 

Well Im not actually sure if its a problem with the draw stop of the guy who set my bow up originally. The really small diameter was separating the serving on the cable at full draw and I ended up having to replace a set of cables already. However, I recently discovered that the bow was originally set up at 28.5 draw length and I'm actually a 29.5 so there was a lot of force being applied to the cable via draw stop which im sure lead to the problem.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just bought my wife a bear bow. She loves it. It's her first bow and she's never really done archery before. We set up a range in the basement to get her and the kids set up working on there form. My wife just started yesterday and with her new bow she is doing awesome. she has just about robin hooded two arrows already.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great Bows Have a bunch of Bear Recurves..No compounds/Just ordered me a Black Widow..62" @ 49Lbs..Will C the compare.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the encounter and the only issue I have had is the sight. I maxed it out going left and it is a right mount only so I had to put on a new sight and that fixed the problem. Smooth draw and light weight. The stabilizer could use some work but for the money it will get you shooting and into the field for sure.


----------

